# Older Grizzly G4000 Lathe, Stand and Bunch of Tools for $600, Allentown PA



## TomKro (Jan 2, 2020)

Might be good for someone starting out.  Looks like plenty of goodies.  

Posting is 13 hours old, won't last long.  









						Grizzly Metal Lathe & tools
					

9" X 19" Metal Lathe, manufactured by Grizzly Industries, Inc Model G4000, 36 1/2 " length 22" width, 15" high Bed Width 4 1/2" Spindle Bore 3/4" Included large tool chest full of tools related to...



					allentown.craigslist.org
				




TomKro


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 3, 2020)

Gone.


----------

